# Hey Tom-PLOTS TALK



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Tom, I received my PLOTS TALK news leter last week and it is a great one! Lots of good info. Am very interested in that WORKING LANDS PROGRAM and also the Pheasants Forever Habitat Teams.

Is there any chance that the PT newsleter could be printed online by NDGF and reproduced here? I mean where could you get more readers than NoDakOutdoors?


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

The goal is to maintain contact with the landowners and inform them of what is going on in the program, and keep them feeling some ownership in the program. I thought there was a need, and people have really responded. Lots of people put work in on it, so I wont take all the credit.

For that reason, we probably will not publish online.

Craig Tangen, who is registered here as Tangerman, is the PF Team coordinator here in Jamestown. His partener is workingout of Richardton. They will be doing a lot of Habitat work in the spring.

Working Lands is the Program I explained at BC Wildlife last spring, and which I have spent the past 10 months developing. We have launched and signed the first contracts. Basically Working Lands is a short term program designed to evaluate the wildlife habitat characteristicsof a piece of land and try to assign a value to it. Sounds easy but is a real challenge over the whole state. This is a two yearcontract, and will encompass areas as diverse as mixed CRP al the way over to good waterfowling fields. Everyonme so far has been very suportive, and we have signed up some nice stuff. It is also being recieved fairly well in the SW.

We are doign osme promotinos launching this this month, so look for a lot of talk about this in January. I am going to Bismarck Tuesday to do a spot for North Dakota Outdoors TV, and will be on ND Outdoors on radion Jan 31, KFYR Jan 22. Very exciting time for me, I have never felt so alive in my life. A little overwhelmed, but if you are not someimes overwhelmed you arent pushing hard enough. Thats my motto.

Incidentally, the fifth PLI position authorized by the 2003 legislature was recently hired, and Brandon Mason of Bismarck is advancing in the Organization from Technician to Private Lands Biologist. He will be a real asset to that Bismarck area, as he really knows his stuff.

Glad to take any suggestions for PLOTS Talk, and if anyone would like someone to come and explain Working Lands to your group, club, or organization, let me know and I will see if I can make it happen. We have people now in most areas of the state, and can get someone with you in a reasonable period of time.

I would also liek to extend an invite to anyone to report any problems, real assets, good things that happened on PLOTS for you this fall. All will be kept condfidential, and can really help us target the areas that we need to for future growth. For instance, I have heard that some of the most heavily used indivisual PLOTS this year may have been six quarters of CRP in SW Cass County. THat kind of info is what I need and I will keep your input condfidential unless you allow me to use it publicly.

Rambled on long enough. Again Thanks, it is a real treat for me to be able to do this for all of you. Blessings, Tom


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Basically Working Lands is a short term program designed to evaluate the wildlife habitat characteristicsof a piece of land and try to assign a value to it. Sounds easy but is a real challenge over the whole state.

What does that mean? (assign a value to it)


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Tom and the NDGF deserve a lot of credit for consistently coming up with innovative ideas like PLOTS and the new Working Lands program. Sounds like MN. is considering starting a similar program because it's been so successful here.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Sorry I missed this Buckseye. I'll try to explain that.

If you are driving down the road in different areas of the state, what you are looking for in a place to hunt is going to be quite variable. So we have to have a system that rates offers both in terms of how they compare to what we want in an area, and that also rates what we want between areas. Not an easy balancing act. Add to this that not everyone wants to hunt the same things, and it gets even toughter.

We also wanted the ratings to be comparable, and defensible. By defensible, I mean the landowner needs to be able to sit down and be able to understand why his land is only worth $1.5o cents per acre verses his neighbor receiving $2.50 per acre.

To settle the issue Buckseye, depending on the area of the state, theoretically the annual payment can run all the way from $1.00 per acre per year, up to an absolute max of $6.00.

These high rates are aimed at the SW pheasant counties. We hope this is a viable alternative to private pay to hunt. It seems to be, but the proof will come at the open houses the first week in February.

The imprtant thing that was always the guide in this is that we are measuring the habitat that is there, along with improvements that the cooperator wants to make, and determining the payment to be made form this. The landowner does not just say" Hey, give me two bucks and I will open this up." We determine what to offer and he or she can say yes or no. So far folks are saying yes.

BTW, if Open Fields were to pass Congress, this program would seem to be tailor made to get funding through that. Shrt Term, Habitat Based, State Run. So if it happens, we will be here ready to move that money through into producers hands, for you alls benefit.

Any other questions I will really try to answer them.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thank you tsodak......If a person releases birds on their land would that affect the value?

Good job and good thinking, I now understand what this is about also, again right on!!!!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

No, we do not consider than in evaluation for any programs. That is not something that we actively encourage any more.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tom...where is the money coming from?$800,000 is that taken from the PLOTS program or is it new money in addition to PLOTS?


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Ken, the best way to think about PLOTS is as an umbrella. UNder that we have many component programs. Coverlocks, Habitat PLOTS, CRP PLOTS, Tree Planting Cost Share, Beginning Farmers, Wetland Reserve Enhancement, and Foodplots. Now we add working lands, and that is all of them I think. :-?

The $800000 is a portion of the additional funding that the PLI has received in the last legislative session. Actually it is better to think of it as additional spending authority, since this is all funding that NDGF collects in liscense fees and PR funds. So now we have a total biennial budget of a little less than 9 million per biennium or 4. something million annually.

WL is 800000 per biennium, or 400000 per year.

Just got on, this is the first post I read, did you hear that on Ed this morning???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No...what was he talking about yesterday?


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

buckseye,

I recommend putting your money into food plots or winter cover plantings instead of releasing. Released birds are just instant cat food.

Get together with your local pheasants forever chapter and work together to fill in the blanks on your land and the birds will follow shortly.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Great recomendation Scraper, actually I was trying to learn from tsodak what they will be looking for when land is evaluated for the new program. I was hoping, and it is what tsodak said, the evaluation is not so much how many birds you have but rather how much good habitat you have on your land.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

A very correct statement Buckseye.

Was in Forman today. WL seems very positive to farmers. Had a very good day. ALso sounds like the meetings in Dickinson and Center were well attended.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Maybe I missed something in here, are these payments going to be made to people that allow public hunting? I hope so, I would hate to see it goto people that have alredy leased their land to g/o's. Not trying to be a pest just curious.

Any updates on Working Lands? Any reports back from the meetings? I'm sure you are staying on top of this tsodak, watch our backs for us OK. Thanks :wink:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

buckseye said:


> Maybe I missed something in here, are these payments going to be made to people that allow public hunting? I hope so


I know Tom has been swamped with the meetings and I'm anxious to hear more reports. 
The foundation of PLI and Working Lands is providing financial assistance for habitat and access. The land remains in private ownership BUT is open for walk-in hunting access.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Buckseye,

With the exception of a small tree planting cost share payment, access to the public for Walk In Hunting is an iron clad portion of all parts of the PLOTS program. We are very aware that these are your dollars we are working with, and work to provide you with the best habitat that we can for them.

NDGF held 8 open houses this week, and reports coming in from them indicate that there continues to be strong interest in our programs, and that Working Lands may be the proverbial third leg of the stool that supports this program on its way to the 1 million acre goal that has been set for us. There were between 10 and 20 cooperators showing sincere interest in each location, and approximately 50 in Bismarck. I cant speak for the other locations but I was extremely pleased with the quality of land being dicussed in Forman and LaMoure. We had inquiries from extremely large producers, down to very small, river bottom to coteau CRP. We are going to be very busy for the next 6 months prepping for this fall, but I think you will all be happy with what you see out there.

Tom


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks guys...


----------

